# Garage kept



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome! Love those poons and snook!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome fellow snook and poon chaser!  I'm on the lower side of the bay!

Live bait, artificials, fly?? What's your poison?


----------

